# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  إسبانيا: ممارسات مكافحة الإرهاب تنقض حقوق أساسية

## هيثم الفقى

*قيادة مواجهة الإرهاب تتطلب حماية أفضل لحقوق المتهمين* 


January 26, 2005 

قالت هيومن رايتس ووتش في تقرير أصدرته اليوم بأن استراتيجية إسبانيا لمكافحة الإرهاب فشلت في ضمان إجراءات الإنصاف القضائي للمتهمين بالإرهاب. 
ويحلل التقرير الواقع في 65 صفحة بعنوان "خلق المثال الأفضل؟ إجراءات مكافحة الإرهاب في إسبانيا" جوانب من القانون الجنائي الإسباني والإجراءات التي تخلفت عن التزاماتها بناءاً على قانون حقوق الإنسان الدولي. وتشمل الممارسات الإشكالية استعمال العزل الانفرادي وإجراءات قانونية سرية وفرض قيود على الحق بتمثيل من قبل محامي في مراحل الاعتقال الابتدائية وفترات احتجاز مطولة في مرحلة ما قبل المحاكمة. 
ويركز التقرير على القضية القضائية المعقدة ضد أعضاء خلية يُزعم بتبعيتها لتنظيم القاعدة والتحقيق المستمر في تفجيرات مدريد المدمرة في 11 مارس/آذار 2004. وبخلاف الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا حيث تعرض المتهمون بالإرهاب للحجز بدون محاكمة إلى أجل غير مسمى، تتعامل إسبانيا مع خطر الإرهاب، في المرتبة الأولى، من خلال جهاز العدل الجنائي. وتعتبر إسبانيا نفسها رائدة في مكافحة الإرهاب والحفاظ على حقوق الإنسان في الوقت ذاته. 
وقالت ريتشيل دينبر، المديرة التنفيذية بالنيابة لقسم أوروبا وآسيا الوسطى في هيومن رايتس ووتش بأن
"إسبانيا محقة في معالجة الإرهاب من خلال المحاكم الجنائية. لكن يجدر بالحكومة أن تضمن تمتع المتهمين بالإرهاب بإجراءات الإنصاف القضائي اللازمة من أجل دفاع ناجع. في هذا الحال فقط يمكن لإسبانيا أن تكون رائدة حقيقية".
وأكد تفجير القطارات في مدريد في 11 مارس/آذار على خطر الإرهاب في أوروبا. وأعمال الإرهاب تمثل انتهاكات جسيمة لحقوق الإنسان. أما محاكمة إسبانيا لمتهمي 11 مارس/آذار ومتهمي القاعدة فإنها تبرز تهديداً إضافياً: تراجع الحقوق الأساسية في الحرب ضد الإرهاب. 
وتقيد إجراءات مكافحة الإرهاب في إسبانيا، التي كانت قد طورت أساساً للرد على عنف الباسك الانفصالي، بشكل كبير حقوق المتهمين بالإرهاب لدى اعتقالهم. ويمكن احتجاز المتهمين انفرادياً - بدون الاتصال بمحامي من اختيارهم أو الاتصال بعائلاتهم - لمدة أقصاها 13 يوماً. وكانت أقصى مدة للحجز الانفرادي قبل نوفمبر/تشرين الأول 2003 خمسة أيام لا أكثر. ويعين للمتهمين محامين المساعدة القانونية خلال هذه الفترة لكن لا يسمح بالتشاور بينهم على انفراد. هذا الواقع يحول المحامين إلى شهود صامتين ليس أكثر، ويصعب جداً تقديم اعتراضات قانونية ناجعة ضد أُسس الاعتقال. 
أما الحمايات ضد الانتهاك - والتي تتضمن زيارات اعتيادية من قبل أطباء حكوميين - فإنها متخلفة عن المعايير الدولية على الرغم من إصلاح قانوني استُحدث في نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني 2003 يسمح للمعتقلين بطلب زيارة من طبيب حكومي إضافي. ويمكن حجز المتهمين لخمسة أيام قبل تقديمهم أمام قاضي. وقد خلصت هيئات حقوق إنسان دولية بأن الحجز الانفرادي من شأنه أن يزيد خطورة سوء المعاملة أثناء الحجز. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، فقد أخفقت السلطات الإسبانية أحياناً عن إجراء تحقيقات ملائمة في تقارير عن سوء المعاملة. 
وتضعف التقييدات المفروضة على الحصول على مشاورة قانونية خلال الحجز الانفرادي- بالإضافة للسرية المفروضة على الإجراءات القانونية - حق بعض المتهمين بالإرهاب بتلقي دفاع قانوني ناجع. وغالباً ما تفرض السرية على وثائق المحاكم في قضايا الإرهاب إلى درجة أن بعض محامي الدفاع لا يعرفون الأسباب المحددة وراء الحبس الاحتياطي لموكليهم في مرحلة ما قبل المحاكمة. 
وتشكل المدة المجازة للحبس الاحتياطي ما قبل المحاكمة سبباً إضافيا للقلق: حيث يمكن حجز المتهمين بالإرهاب في السجون لمدة قد تصل إلى أربع سنوات قبل تقديمهم للمحاكمة. وغالباً ما يتم إخضاعهم لنظام متشدد جداً يستلزم اتصال محدود مع السجناء الآخرين وتحديد شديد للفترات التي يمكن قضائها خارج الزنزانة. 
وكانت هيومن رايتس ووتش قد أستنكرت تفجيرات 11 مارس/آذار لدى حصولها على أنها "هجمة ضد المبدأ الأساسي الذي ينص على احترام حياة المدنيين" وعبرت عن تعازيها للضحايا ومحبيهم وللشعب الإسباني عموماً. 
وقالت دينبر بأن
"لضحايا تفجيرات 11 مارس/آذار المريعة، ولضحايا الإرهاب عامةًً، الحق برؤية محاسبة الجُناة أمام القضاء". وأضافت بأنه "يقع على إسبانيا واجب حماية مواطنيها من مثل هذه الأعمال، لكن يقع عليها أيضاً واجب احترام الحقوق الأساسية وهي تقوم بالواجب السابق، بما فيه توفير ضمانات المحاكمة العادلة للمتهمين بارتكاب أعمال إرهابية".
ويتضمن التقرير توصيات عينية للحكومة الإسبانية لإخضاع وملائمة قانونها الجنائي وممارساتها بشكل كامل مع التزاماتها تجاه قانون حقوق الإنسان العالمي، ومن بين التوصيات:
ضمان اتصال كافة المعتقلين بمحامين منذ لحظة اعتقالهم ومنحهم حق التشاور مع محاميهم على انفراد؛
ضمان صلاحية مطلقة للمحامين المعينين من قبل الحكومة بالتدخل نيابة عن موكليهم خلال كافة الإجراءات التي تقوم بها الشرطة والمحاكم؛
تقليص استعمال الإجراءات القانونية السرية؛
ممارسة المثابرة المطلوبة لضمان تقديم القضايا للمحاكمة خلال فترة السنتين الاعتيادية، خصوصاً إذا كان المتهم خاضع للحجز الاحتياطي قبل المحاكمة؛
ضمان امتثال شروط الحجز لدى الشرطة والحجز الاحتياطي قبل المحاكمة للمعايير الدولية. 
للإطلاع على تصريح هيومن رايتس ووتش حول هجمة 11 مارس/آذار (11 مارس/آذار 2004):
http://hrw.org/english/docs/2004/03/11/spain8111.htm 
للإطلاع على تقرير "ليس عادلاً ولا ناجعاً: الحجز غير المحدود وبدون محاكمة في المملكة المتحدة بناءاً على الجزء الرابع من قانون مكافحة الإرهاب والجريمة والأمن 2001 (يونيو/حزيران 2004)
http://hrw.org/backgrounder/eca/uk/index.htm 
للإطلاع على الورقة التلخيصية حول اللجان العسكرية الأمريكية (أغسطس/آب 2004):
http://hrw.org/backgrounder/usa/2004/1.htm

----------

